# لحظة موت



## الامير الحزين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع كتبتة ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم ومعلش هتقل عليكم واستحملونى
اسم الموضوع       لحظة  موت  
بيقولوا  ان الفراق صعب انا بقول ان الفراق لحظة موت 
لحظة فيها الروح بتفارق الجسد ويدخل العقل فى غيبوبة وبتدوة فى عالم مظلم فى دوامة ثم يعود الجسد الى العمل فى وظائفة لكن من غير روح ولا نبض ولا امل ولا هدف
الفراق عبارة عن انطفاء النور اللى بداخلك
انطفاء الامل فى حياتك
ليس لك هدف ولا معنى للحياة
تسافر      تعمل      تصادق       لكن من غير امل
تشغلك الحياة بااعمالها لكن القلب يظل فى تفكير عميق بالروح التى فارقت جسدك  
الروح هى المحبوب حبيبتك  اللى انت بتعشقها  تفكر فيها تحلم بيها  نفسك تشوفها تانى تتمنى انك تقابلها بتحلم تلمس ايديها  
لكن من داخلك تعلم جيدا ان هذا صعب 
تبدا فى نسيان الواقع وتبدا تعيش فى احلام اليقظة التى هى بمناسبة مخدر موضعى لك فى حياتك سرعان مايزول تاثيرة وتبدا تعيش فى الواقع
وينفتح الجرح من جديد لكن امل يتجدد عندما تشوف حبيبتك فى الحلم تناديك ويزيد الامل عندما تشوفها فى الواقع ماتزال مشغولة بيك وبحبك  لكن سرعان ماتنصدم وتحزن لما تجد ان هذا الامل مجرد وهم خيال سراب لانها الان ملك لشخص اخر
تتجة الى طريق اخر محاولا نسيانها وتحقيق حلمك مع اخرى ولكن تجد ان قلبك يطاردك لانة يريد انسانة مثلها فى كل شى ولا تجد لان كل انسان مختلف بطباعة وصفاتة عن الاخر  
تبدا فى تفكير بالانتحار وتتصور ان هذا الحل هو الحل الامثل لهذة المشكلة لكن بعد تفكير تجد انة ليس حل امثل لهذة المشكلة  ولكن انانية منك وهروب من الواقع وخطية كبيرة 
احتمال بالنسبة لك يكون حل لمشكلتك انت وقلبك فقط ولكن هو بداية مشاكل مع اعز الناس لك اهلك واصدقائك لانك بالانتحار تسبب لهم جرح عميق بفقدانك 
تفكر بعقلك تجد انة ليس حل منطقى وتكتشف ان الحياة لابد ان تستمر سواء كانت معك حبيبتك او لا
كانت الحياة سعيدة او حزينة  تستمر لان باستمرارك فى الحياة تسعد اخرين وهذة تكون بداية لك مع انك تكون عايش من غير روح   لان الفراق لحظة موت   
  ارجو ترك الردود  هل اكمل فى مشوار كتاباتى ام عندكم راى اخر   يسعدنى اعرف رايئكم*​


----------



## nekol (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن ناس كتير تتطوع وترد عليك وممكن تكتبلك نصايح بس مش هتلاقى حد يفهمك غير اللى عايش نفس التجربه وممكن تكون مختلفه بعض الشئ عن تجربتك لكن القاسم المشترك بنهم هوا المخدر الموضعى للعقل بعد الفراق عيزاك تسأل نفسك ليه وصلت للمرحله دى ....بتحبها .....ليه سبتها تروح .... مش فأديك حاجه ..... كلام مش مقنع ..... لو محفظتش على حبك يبقى متبكيش لانك انت اللى ضيعته وبدل ما تبكى حاول ترجعه .....لو مقدرتش .... ادعلها ربنا يوفقها ويرزقها الخير .... وصلى لربنا يلهمك الصبر وعيش ومدورش على غيرها ....علشان لما هدور ...يبقى انت لسه جواك حاجات لسه مخرجتش سيب ربنا يهديك هديه ومتتمسكش بشئ ربنا عايزه يتمزق ومتسبش شئ ربنا عيزه يتم ............هرجعلك تانى  وعيزاك تبقى اقوى من كدا


----------



## الامير الحزين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

nekol قال:


> ممكن ناس كتير تتطوع وترد عليك وممكن تكتبلك نصايح بس مش هتلاقى حد يفهمك غير اللى عايش نفس التجربه وممكن تكون مختلفه بعض الشئ عن تجربتك لكن القاسم المشترك بنهم هوا المخدر الموضعى للعقل بعد الفراق عيزاك تسأل نفسك ليه وصلت للمرحله دى ....بتحبها .....ليه سبتها تروح .... مش فأديك حاجه ..... كلام مش مقنع ..... لو محفظتش على حبك يبقى متبكيش لانك انت اللى ضيعته وبدل ما تبكى حاول ترجعه .....لو مقدرتش .... ادعلها ربنا يوفقها ويرزقها الخير .... وصلى لربنا يلهمك الصبر وعيش ومدورش على غيرها ....علشان لما هدور ...يبقى انت لسه جواك حاجات لسه مخرجتش سيب ربنا يهديك هديه ومتتمسكش بشئ ربنا عايزه يتمزق ومتسبش شئ ربنا عيزه يتم ............هرجعلك تانى  وعيزاك تبقى اقوى من كدا



الف شكرا على ردك نورتى الموضوع    لكن انا مش قصدى النصايح اعمل اية  ولكن نصائح فى الكتابة انا كتابتى كويسة ولا فى نصايح فى الكتابة ممكن تعطيها ليا  بالنسبة للكتابة  انا مجرد كاتب سواء كنت اعيش الموضوع اولا


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوعك جميل بس ليا تعليق الفراق صعب بس عمره ماكان لحظه موت لان ربنا ادانا نعمه النسيان حتى لو مريت بانك فراقت شخص غالى عليك لازم تقاوم وتبدا من جديد وانت حسه فى كلامك انك حزين انصحك اوعى تستلم للياس لان هو الى بيدمرالانسان                                                 شكرااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> موضوعك جميل بس ليا تعليق الفراق صعب بس عمره ماكان لحظه موت لان ربنا ادانا نعمه النسيان حتى لو مريت بانك فراقت شخص غالى عليك لازم تقاوم وتبدا من جديد وانت حسه فى كلامك انك حزين انصحك اوعى تستلم للياس لان هو الى بيدمرالانسان                                                 شكرااااااا



الف شكرا على ردك ونورتى الموضوع
انا مش عارف لية يجماعة انا لما قولت ليكم ادونى نصايح فى الموضوع انا قصدى نصايح للعمل نفسة موضوع جميل ولا العكس ماهو الناقص من الناحية الكتابية مش قصدى نصحتكم انى اعمل اية
انا بكتب شعر من فترة ومواضيع  واغلبيتها حزينة  لكن مش معنى ان كل اغنية انا مولف ليها الكلمات اكون انا مريت بالتجربة انا ساعات صديق يحكى ليا عن تجربتة وانا اكتب لية شعر لهذا الموقف


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

انا معاك ان الفراق لحظة موت فعلآ​ 
اصعب لحظة ممكن تعيشها فراق اللي بتحبهم​ 
وبتفضل عايش على امل او حلم انك تشوفهم تاني​ 
ودا صدقني اللي بنعملة بدون ما نشعر​ 
بنحلم بيهم بنفكر فيهم وكانهم موجودين معانا​ 
صحيح لما بتفوق بتنصدم بالواقع وان دا كلة كان حلم​ 
بس تعالى فكر في الحلم هتلاقية جميل و نفسك تحلمة تاني​ 
الفراق هنا بيبقى مش فراق كامل و تام​ 
لان كتر تفكيرنا في الناس اللي بنحبهم​ 
بنحلم بيهم وبنتخيلهم معانا و سعات​ 
ندور عليهم في الاشخاص اللي حوالينا​ 
لو تفكر هتلاقية فراق جسدي فقط لكن روحك فية ومتعلقة بية​ 
صحيح الفراق موت لكن الحلم بيهون علينا دا​ 
شكرا لموضوعك الجميل يا الامير​ 
وربنا ما يحرمك من كل اللي بتحبهم ويصبرك على فراق الحبيب​


----------



## الامير الحزين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا معاك ان الفراق لحظة موت فعلآ​
> اصعب لحظة ممكن تعيشها فراق اللي بتحبهم​
> وبتفضل عايش على امل او حلم انك تشوفهم تاني​
> ودا صدقني اللي بنعملة بدون ما نشعر​
> ...



الف شكر على ردك يافراشة ونورتى الموضوع  انتى اختصرتى موضوعى فى نقط جميلة ومعبرة  كدة انا اتاكد انك بتكتبى زى              بالنسبة  ربنا يصبرنى على فراق الحبيب  مش شرط يافراشة ان كل اغنية بكتبها تكون تجربة شخصية ولا كل موضوع اكتبة يكون انا عشتة بالفعل انتى عارف خيال الكاتب    خلى بالك من كلمة الكاتب دى   يعنى مش هتعرفى تكلمينى  قبل ماتكلمينى احتمال احول على السكرتيرة          نورتى موضوعى  يااجمل فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> الف شكر على ردك يافراشة ونورتى الموضوع انتى اختصرتى موضوعى فى نقط جميلة ومعبرة كدة انا اتاكد انك بتكتبى زى بالنسبة ربنا يصبرنى على فراق الحبيب مش شرط يافراشة ان كل اغنية بكتبها تكون تجربة شخصية ولا كل موضوع اكتبة يكون انا عشتة بالفعل انتى عارف خيال الكاتب خلى بالك من كلمة الكاتب دى يعنى مش هتعرفى تكلمينى قبل ماتكلمينى احتمال احول على السكرتيرة نورتى موضوعى يااجمل فراشة


 ههههههههههههههههههه

لا بجد انت كاتب و شاعر جميل جدا جدا

وبرافو عليك موضوع حلو جدا و واقعي و كتير منا عاشة او بيعيشة

وربنا يصبرنا كلنا على فراق حبايبنا يا سيدي ولا تزعل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## الامير الحزين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد انت كاتب و شاعر جميل جدا جدا
> 
> ...



مليون شكرا ليكى يااجمل فراشة انتى فعلا اضفتى للموضوع قيمة وطعم    نورتى الموضوع  ودايما تشاركينا 
لو كنت عايزة تتكلمى فى الموضوع  اتركى رسالة مع السكرتيرة وانا ابحث ان كان عندى وقت ارد عليكى  لانى المطربين عايزين الاغانى بتاعتى وانا مشغول        هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nekol (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اسفه مكنتش عرفه انك كاتب فكرت انك بتطلب مساعده فى حياتك الشخصيه بس على العموم ان كاتب كويس اوى و هبعتلك  كلام انا كتبته وعيزه رأيك فيه انت كمان  انا هعمله مشاركه عندك اوكا ورد علشان رأيك يهمنى كاكاتب


----------



## nekol (24 نوفمبر 2008)

صفحات من كتاب الحياة


احيانا ابالغ فى ردة فعلى تجاه المواقف التى تحدث حولى ، واحيانا احس باننى لا املك اية مشاعر،قد يغضب البعض من تطرفى الشديد لأخذ المواضيع ولكنهم لايعرفون كم حاولت ان انمى لنفسى جدار عازلا عن اى مشاعر حتى اصبحت اتظاهر بالفرح فى اشد اللحظات حزنا، فجميعنا نصل لمرحلة فى الحياة حيث ننضج وتتجمد قلوبنا ونلقى بها بعيدا ونحسب ان ذلك سيجعل حيتنا افضل ربما نحس بالابتسامة تشقق وجناتنا ولكن ما اثقلها على  مشاعرنا .
والغريب ان تدمع اعيننا حين نفرح وايضا حين نحزن وغريب امر هذه الدموع فهى معنا فى كل لحظات حياتنا حتى اصبحت حيانتا تتمحور حول دمعة .... ولان ابتسامه واحدة تكفى لمسح ملاين الدموع فالحياة لاتستحق غير ابتسامه فهى اقصر من ان نقضيها كلها بين الدموع نبلل بها صفحات كتاب الحياة الذى تتفرق صفحاتة امام اعيننا فى كل مرة نفتحهما ...كما لوكانت لوحة نسمح لانفسنا بتلطيخها بشتى الوان التجارب قلما نستطيع تحويلها الى شئ ملموس وفى اغلب الاحيان تكون سلة المهملات مكانها الاخير ولا يبقى امامنا سوى التساؤل لماذا تحولت لوحتنا او بالاحرى حياتنا الى قمامة لايسعها الا ان نكون فى سلة المهملات.
وأجد نفسى انتزع صفحة جديدة من صفحات كتاب حياتى الملئ بالذكريات التى قد لاتكون جميلة وربما تكون جارحة لكنها لاتتعدى سوى ان تكون ذكريات تلك الذكريات التى صنعتها انا بلقائى مع أولائك الاشخاص اللذين قد لاأراهم فى الغد او ابدا ولاأكترث حتى لان أرى نفسى فى وجودهم وأمضى المذيد من الوقت فى التفكير فيهم رغم اننى أعرف تمام المعرفة انهم ليسوا المنشودين لانشاء تلك الحياه التى لطالما حلمت بها ولكننى أستمر!!! عجبا يانفسى اهذا اخلاص ام تعب من الرحلة التى تبحثين فيها عن ذلك الشريك المنشود او خوف من التعرف على المجهول الذى قد يبدل ويغير حياتك ربما للافضل لاأعلم ما هى اعذارك !! فانت لاتجيبن ولا تتحدثين وكأنك قد فقدتى حاسة النطق .
 قد تحركنا الاقدار ولكن نحن ايضا نختار اقدارنا فى كل تصرف نتجه نحوه فلماذا تذهبين لتحقيق ما لست قادرة عليه وحدك !  كثرة العناد تولد الكفر وربما الكفر ليس سوى تمرد اومجرد محاولة الشخص ان يكون مختلفا عن الاخرين ربما لايملك الكثير ليتفوق به على الاخرين سوى ان يتصرف بطريقة غريبة وفى منتهى العناد ، العناد لمجرد العناد لايوجد خطأ أو صواب فى هذه الحالة .
والحب فى لوحاتى رغم انه شعور جميل الاانه سلاح قاتل قد يتحول بلحظه الى شئ بشع كريه فالكره والغضب مثلا وجهان لعملة واحدة كلاهما بشع بينما الحب هو الشعور الوحيد المنتقل بين كفتى الميزان متى يصبح جميلا يكون الاجمل ومتى يجف منبعه يكون الاسوأ فالكثير من الناس متشبث بأن الحب شعور رائع بحت وأنه احساس كامل وهؤلاء الكثرة هم اكبر الضحايا لقصص حب فاشلة فالحب ليس المحرك الوحيد وليس هو ما يجعلك تعيشين, انه احساس لا تسطيعين ان تعيشى بدونه تماما كما لا تسطيعى العيش بدون الالم او السعادة توقفى لبرهة انظرى بين اوراق مذكراتك العاطفية هل كان الحب الذى كنت طرفا من اطرافة يوما كالذى فى كتب الاشعار والقصص الرومانسية , فالحب ليس وصفة منقولة من احد كتب الطهى انه مختلف فى كل مره عن الذى يسبقة ولاينتهى بظروف ولا حتى بخيانة ولايهتم بالفروق العمرية ولا حتى بظروف التعارف على الطرف الاخر لانها كلها معطيات شكلية فما يثبت نجاح الحب هو رغبة الشخصين المتحابين بالنجاح والاستمرار فالكثير يظن ان النجاح فى الحب يعنى الزواج والارتباطات الورقية فحالما تنتهى مراسم الزواج تنتهى مهمه الحب ويبدا عهد التعود والمعايشة والاحتمال من اجل الحياة فلا يعنى الزواج نجاح العلاقة ولا يعنى الانفصال الفشل فى الحب.
 فالحب اكبر من شرحة بكلمات أهومنطق فى العقل ام هرمونات فى الجسم ام خيالات فى القلب ام مجرد امتداد لنرجسية طاغية وحب امتلاك او شكلا من اشكال البهجة او قد يكون جميع تلك الامور معا فاننا نقاسى الحب والحرمان والالم وكل تلك الاحاسيس وكلما شعرتى باحدها ظننتى انك اول من احس بها ربما لشدتها او لكونها شئ جديد يطل عليك بأشباحه لاادرى كم من العمر سوف تقضى فى ذلك البحث الذى قد يعتبره البعض المراهقة ولكننى اختلف معهم فالبعض يرى ان المراهقة تنتهى بعمر معين ولكن العمر ما هو الا رقم يذكرنا بما مضى من عمرنا ظللنا نعمل فية بكدلإنجاح حياتنا وقد نظن اننا فاشلين ولكن لا نرى اننا فى تلك اللحظه قد نجحنا فى اكتياز كل هذه السنين دون ان نقع فى بئر الضياع فكم من بائس انهى حياته بالأنتحار فقد لانه عجز عن الوقوف مره اخرى فى احد الازمات التى واجهته الا يستحق ذلك ان ندعوه بالنجاح فى الاستمرار فى هذه الحياه المضنية .
فالتحطم ...  الامل اليائس أحاسيس قد تكون موجوده ولكن لا دليل ملموس على وجودها فعلا لانها مجرد هواء يدخل ويخرج من والى داخلنا ولا تتجمع فى مكان معين يمكن استأصالة لنعبر الحياة بأمان ولن نجدها اذا حللنا الهواء الذى نتنفسه كما اننا لا نستطيع شراء السعادة ولا حتى زرعها فى انفسنا حتى نصبح سعداء ولكن نستطيع ان نزرعها فى قلوب الاخرين فعجيب هذا الامر اذ لدى البشر قدرة هائلة من الاشياء الغيبية التى لاترى تتحرك بينهم وقد تكون كفيلة باسعادهم ولكنهم لا يهتمون لامرها .


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

انتى نورتى الموضوع  بس المفروض كنتى كتبتى الموضوع دون مشاركة عندى علشان الكل يقول راية فى الموضوع انا اتشرفت لما شاركتينى بس انا خايف يضيع حقك فى عدم القراءة وكمان انتى هتخلى الاعضاء كلهم يقروا موضوعك ويسيبوا موضوعى   هههههههههه
بالنسبة لراى  اقولة ليكى على الخاص ولا مشاركة ولا استنى لما تعملى الموضوع باسمك لوحدك دلوقتى


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو الرد  يانيكول   مش عارف اتصل بيكى


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*أنا معاك يا اميرنا الحزين ان الفراق شىء صعب وقاسى واحياناً مخيف ..وخاصةً لبعض الاشخاص الصعب ان نعوضهم بوجود اخرين .. فهناك من البشر عندما تعرفهم يتركون بصمه لا يمحوها الزمن مهما طال لانهم يصبحون جزأً لا يتجزأ من نفسك ويحدث نوعاً من الاتحاد الروحى والتأثير على معالم شخصيتك فتجد نفسك احياناً تتكلم بلسان من تحب وتعبر عن مشاعره  اكثر  مما تعبر  عن نفسك وهذا هو مفهوم الحب العميق ولذلك يكون الفراق كما وضحت انت كمغادرة الروح للجسد  ولا أبالغ لو قلت أن هناك من يعيش بجرحه العمر كله فلا يتداوى له جرح ولا ينعم يوماً بنسيان . 
ولكن .. الدنيا كقطار مستمر فى سيره لا يقف فى محطات بك أومن غيرك سيكمل سيره فلا  تحكم على نفسك بالانتظار على محطتك وانت تنتظر قطار أبداً لا يعود للخلف ..  جد لنفسك مكاناً فى قطار الدنيا و أنتظر لعلك تجد من هو مثلك يبحث عمن يعوضه عن مفقود فتجد معه ما تبحث عنه من مشاعر ضائعه .
واخيراً أذكرك بمقوله لعلها تفيدك وهى انه لا يصح البكاء على اللبن المسكوب .. أسفه للاطاله وعلى التاخير فى الرد واتمنى أن يأتى يوم فنجدك اعلنت أن أسمك أصبح الامير السعيد .. ميررررسى على الموضوع الجميل وفى أنتظار المزيد .   ​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع
Dona Nabil


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

توضيح لكل الاعضاء 
انا لما طلبت منكم اعطائى النصائح مكنش قصدى فى المشكلة لحظة موت لكن كان قصدى فى الموضوع نفسة فى الكتابة استمر اكتب ولا انتم شايفين انى مش كويس فى الكتابة  لانى الاعضاء اللى ردوا عليا فهموا غلط واختلط عليهم الامر انا كاتب  مش شرط لما اكتب موضوع يكون تجربة خاصة مريت بها ولا لما اكتب اغنية اكون عشتها بالفعل    
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  
ومستنى الردود  رايكم فى الموضوع والكتابة


----------



## nekol (26 نوفمبر 2008)

هاى انا نيكول انا تستنيت كتير علشان ترد بس مش مشكله انا بس معرفتش اعمله موضوع يمكن لسه الادارة مش سمحالى اعمل غير مشاركات انا اسفه بس عادى اوكا على فكرة انت مقلتش رأيك ابعتلى رأيك عيزه اعرف رأى حد ميعرفنيش بليز


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر لكل العضاء اللى تركو ردود  ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## SALVATION (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_



تشغلك الحياة بااعمالها لكن القلب يظل فى تفكير عميق بالروح التى فارقت جسدك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا هو اللى بيهون الفراق
مشكور لموضوعك البارع
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## الامير الحزين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> ربنا هو اللى بيهون الفراق
> مشكور لموضوعك البارع
> تسلم ايدك​_



نورت الموضوع وشكرا على مرورك  
انا سعيد ان الموضوع نال اعجابك


----------



## الامير الحزين (30 نوفمبر 2008)

فين التشجيع  يااهل المنتدى    ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

فين التشجيع


----------



## الامير الحزين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مصطفى كامل بيقول لا حياة مع ياس ولا ياس مع حياة  
انا هنتظر الردود والتشجيع وارجو من الاعضاء اللى يشاهدوا الموضوع لا يذهبوا دون ترك بصمة ليهم فى الموضوع  لا تشاهد ولا تمشى


----------



## الامير الحزين (14 ديسمبر 2008)

فين التشجيع


----------



## zama (15 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوعك جميل جدا 
 فى رايئ ان اسلوبك واقعى مش خيالى ومقنع جدا ومؤثر جدا

شكرا جزيلا.....................................................................


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوعك جميل جدا
> فى رايئ ان اسلوبك واقعى مش خيالى ومقنع جدا ومؤثر جدا
> 
> شكرا جزيلا.....................................................................



الف شكرا على مرورك ونورت الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك
ميرسى خالص على ذوقك   وانا سعيد ان الموضوع نال اعجابك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا الفراق صعب جدا
والاصعب ان مع مرور السنين تلقي نفسك لسه فاكر الشخص اللي كنت بتحبه
رغم انه نسيك وعايش حياته مع غيرك
لو بايدنا نقضي علي الفراق بين الاحباب
مكنش هيبقي في جرح ودموع يدمر القلب

ميرسي امير علي موضوعك
كلامك كله صح
ربنا يصبرك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا الفراق صعب جدا
> والاصعب ان مع مرور السنين تلقي نفسك لسه فاكر الشخص اللي كنت بتحبه
> رغم انه نسيك وعايش حياته مع غيرك
> لو بايدنا نقضي علي الفراق بين الاحباب
> ...



اولا شكرا على مرورك نورتى الموضوع
كلامك فعلا صح وكلام جميل ومؤثر ومقنع
اما على ربنا يصبرنى  ربنا يصبر الجميع  بس انا كاتب مش كل اغنية اكتبها اكون مريت بيها ولا كل موضوع اكتبة تكون تجربة عشت فيها انا لم طلبت ارئكم كان قصدى على رايكم فى الموضوع من ناحية الكتابة  وانا كتبت الموضوع دا علشان فى شريحة كبيرة مننا مرت  بالتجربة دى  مش شرط يكون فراق الحبيب وفى ايضا فراق الناس الغالية فى حياتنا  
نورتى الموضوع ودايما تشاركينر برد المتميز الجميل


----------



## الامير الحزين (30 ديسمبر 2008)

توضيح

لحظة الموت هى لحظة الوداع لحظة الفراق 
وانت شايف حبيبك يضيع امام عينك وانت مش قادر تعمل شى 
فبدل اسميها لحظة فراق انا سميتها لحظة موت والانسان الميت ميقدرش يعمل حاجة


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع يا امير

مشكور اخي

سلام المسيح


----------



## متيكو (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الله عليك فعلا كلامك كلو صح حبيبي وما يحس هالاحساس الى اِلي فارق حبيبته  والله معانا على فراق الاحباء:love45:


----------



## الامير الحزين (31 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا امير
> 
> مشكور اخي
> 
> سلام المسيح






شكرا على مرورك 
شكرا على ذوقك 
كل سنة وانت طيب  كليمو​


----------



## MarMar2004 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا الفراق لحظة موت ومش شرط يكون الحبيب او الحبيبة ممكن يكون انسان غالي عليك
مرسي اي امير علي الموضوع الجميل ده وفعلا كتاباتك جميلة خالص


----------



## الامير الحزين (31 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> الله عليك فعلا كلامك كلو صح حبيبي وما يحس هالاحساس الى اِلي فارق حبيبته  والله معانا على فراق الاحباء:love45:






شكرا على مرورك وردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 يناير 2009)

marmar2004 قال:


> فعلا الفراق لحظة موت ومش شرط يكون الحبيب او الحبيبة ممكن يكون انسان غالي عليك
> مرسي اي امير علي الموضوع الجميل ده وفعلا كتاباتك جميلة خالص







شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*لحظة الفراق صعبة قوى ومتعبة جداا
لكن مش نهاية العالم 
كل حاجة بتاخد وقتها وبتعدى
المهم ان يكون فى ارادة وعزيمة

موضوع جميييل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*انت كاتب جيد 
لدرجة ان الكل افتكر انك بتحكي تجربة شخصية انت عايشها 

جميل ما كتبت عن لحظة الفراق وهو فعلا لحظة موت وخصوصا بقي لما بيكون فية اشخاص صعب تكرارهم في الحياة او تقريبا استحالة انك تنساة لان فية اشخاص بتتحفر في زاكرتك وقلبك طول العمر 
موضوع رائع​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 سبتمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لحظة الفراق صعبة قوى ومتعبة جداا
> لكن مش نهاية العالم
> كل حاجة بتاخد وقتها وبتعدى
> المهم ان يكون فى ارادة وعزيمة
> ...



شكرا على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 سبتمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انت كاتب جيد
> لدرجة ان الكل افتكر انك بتحكي تجربة شخصية انت عايشها
> 
> جميل ما كتبت عن لحظة الفراق وهو فعلا لحظة موت وخصوصا بقي لما بيكون فية اشخاص صعب تكرارهم في الحياة او تقريبا استحالة انك تنساة لان فية اشخاص بتتحفر في زاكرتك وقلبك طول العمر
> موضوع رائع​*



شكرا على مرورك 
ورايئك اسعدنى


----------



## النهيسى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع راااائع جدا

شكرا لكتاباتك الجميله

الرب ينمى موهبتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*انا معاك ان لحظة الفراق صعبة جدا ومؤلمة اوي لكن بعد كده لو سيبنا عواطفنا هي اللي تتحكم فينا هيكون مشوار حياتنا زي مانت كتبته بالظبط .*

*تعرف مشكلتنا ايه ان بعد ما تجربة حب بتفشل بنحاول نموت المشاعر والحب اللي جوانا اللي كانوا في يوم من الايام ملك للي كنا بنحبه وده اصعب احساس ممكن الانسان يمر بيه*
*لكن لو استخدمنا عقلنا ولو مش عايزين نحس بمرارة الاحساس ده نعمل اعادة توجيه للمشاعر دي يعني هي كانت ملك لشخص معين انا اخليها ملك لحاجة تانية وخلي بالك انا قولت حاجه مش شخص*
*لانها لو راحت لشخص تاني هيبقي بنضحك علي نفسنا وهنظلم الشخص ده معانا*
*الحاجه دي هي اي نشاط احنا بنحبه او حاجه تملي فراغنا ومن اهم الحاجات دي هي الخدمه العامه*
*فعلا دي اكتر حاجه بتشغل مش وقت فراغنا بس وكل طاقتنا ومشاعرنا كمان ومن غير ما تحس هتلاقي المشاعر والحب اللي كانوا جواك واللي كانوا سبب تعبك راحوا في اتجاه تاني خالص من غير ما تحس باي تعب*

*ده رأي الشخصي*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده ومنتظرين منك المزيد*

*ومعلش طولت عليك وياريت تتقبل مروري*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## الامير الحزين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *انا معاك ان لحظة الفراق صعبة جدا ومؤلمة اوي لكن بعد كده لو سيبنا عواطفنا هي اللي تتحكم فينا هيكون مشوار حياتنا زي مانت كتبته بالظبط .*
> 
> *تعرف مشكلتنا ايه ان بعد ما تجربة حب بتفشل بنحاول نموت المشاعر والحب اللي جوانا اللي كانوا في يوم من الايام ملك للي كنا بنحبه وده اصعب احساس ممكن الانسان يمر بيه*
> *لكن لو استخدمنا عقلنا ولو مش عايزين نحس بمرارة الاحساس ده نعمل اعادة توجيه للمشاعر دي يعني هي كانت ملك لشخص معين انا اخليها ملك لحاجة تانية وخلي بالك انا قولت حاجه مش شخص*
> ...





شكرا عى مرورك 
ورائيك الجميل الرقيق


----------



## الامير الحزين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع راااائع جدا
> 
> شكرا لكتاباتك الجميله
> 
> الرب ينمى موهبتك​





شكرا على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا بارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 مارس 2010)

وحشتونى


----------



## الامير الحزين (9 يناير 2011)

وحشنونىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------

